# Micro sim tjr pas débloqué/iphone 4



## mandalaa (28 Juin 2010)

salut à tous,

je suis assez desesperée, voila depuis jeudi que j'ai recue mon iphone 4 et la carte n'est tjr pas activée, je suis pourtant passée en  boutique et tel au service client, mais tjr la meme reponse, il faut attendre...
Pourtant ce matin je vois que la plus part des iphones ont été activés (tous d'apres orange)
certains utilisateurs sont encore dans ce cas d'attente d'activation?

Merci


----------



## sergiof1 (28 Juin 2010)

J' ai ouvert une nouvelle ligne chez orange, iPhone 4 reçu le 25. Aujourd' hui 28 juin je n' ai toujours pas reçu le courrier m' indiquant le N° de tel pour l' activer...


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Juin 2010)

Je l'ai pris hier. Ils m'ont immédiatement désactivé la SIM du 3G mais pour la micro SIM je dois attendre. 

Du coup, je suis injoignable. (ma femme en a même paniquée hier , elle a appelé les hôpitaux hier croyant que j'avais eu un accident...)


----------



## nums (29 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,
Pour ma femme : achat Iphone 4 jeudi midi avec abonnement chez Orange, carte SIM toujours pas activée ce jour.
Pas de nouvelles du service client qui nous dit à chaque fois qu'il va rappeler et qu'il faut patienter.


----------



## mandalaa (30 Juin 2010)

c'est à la limite du scandaleux, on paye un telephone cher, et on se retrouve à attendre comme des idiots.
j'ai appelé hier le SC ils m'expédient une nouvelle micro sim dans la semaine, la mienne serait peut être défectueuse...


----------



## nums (30 Juin 2010)

Ma femme a reçu un message d'Orange : au bout d'une semaine, ils se sont aperçus que le numéro provisoire attribué jusqu'à la date de portabilité était enregistré comme numéro de gestion de dossier et ne pouvait donc être actif. Le dossier a pourtant été vérifié au moins 10 fois en boutique et en service client et technique. Tout vient en fait du vendeur qui n'a pas fait ce qu'il fallait. Pour ceux qui ont toujours un problème d'activation, c'est un point à faire vérifier.


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Juin 2010)

Ben Micro-SIM défectueuse, après un changement ça marche nickel


----------



## Cynok (1 Juillet 2010)

Bon pareil pour moi.
Hier je reçois mon Iphone 4 donc content blablabla...
je sors la micro sim et j'appelle tout de suite le service pour l'activer et réponse :
"le numéro de la carte sim n'est pas reconnu ..."
service client : "oui on a des soucis nanani nananère, on active par paquet, il faut attendre"

Attendre ok mais déjà combien de temps et puis c'est pas une honte de fournir du matos qui part des entrepôts sans être fonctionnel à l'arrivée franchement.

Bref je grogne ça sert à rien je sais mais pas mal dégouté quand même en réalité Orange commercialise pour le moment uniquement des Ipod Touch 4


----------



## supreme51 (4 Juillet 2010)

Faut aller chez un autre opérateur qu'orange, moi chez bouygues en 1h j avais mon i4 et micro sim, et oui les gars orange ils vous prenne pour des con


----------



## Pierre-Nico (4 Juillet 2010)

le 24 juin, chez orange, en moins d'une heure j'avais mon iPhone 4 avec MicroSim activée ;-) j'y suis aller tôt c'est tout !


----------



## campouch (4 Juillet 2010)

chez sfr c'est pas mieux , pour ma part iphone retirer en boutique le 25 suite a la precommande .portabilitée effective hier a 15h , et depuis :reseau indisponible


----------

